# Permatrim and cupped prop? Yamaha 25 two stroke



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Only way to tell, is to try.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> When I bought my skiff it came with a Power tech 3 blade prop and a permatrim installed. From what I gathered the permatrim was installed prior to the prop. I'm wondering if I even need to keep the permatrim on the motor or if I can take it off.
> 
> specs are Ankona SUV 14 with yamaha 25mlh Power tech SRA3R11-YM30 and permatrim. No Tabs.


What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> > When I bought my skiff it came with a Power tech 3 blade prop and a permatrim installed. From what I gathered the permatrim was installed prior to the prop. I'm wondering if I even need to keep the permatrim on the motor or if I can take it off.
> >
> > specs are Ankona SUV 14 with yamaha 25mlh Power tech SRA3R11-YM30 and permatrim. No Tabs.
> 
> ...


I just don't know if I need to keep the permatrim on the motor. Having that extra drag in the water just doesn't seem necessary.


----------

